
This new App delivers trending content on any topic across all social networks - srm284
Trendis, is a new app from Cornell graduate Swapnil Mengawade that scans social networks looking for the latest trending content of choice and delivers them in one place. Facebook has selected Trendis for its early stage startup mentorship programme, FB Start. The App has already generated huge user interest and looks to redirect the course of social media engagement.<p>San Francisco, CA-03&#x2F;31&#x2F;2017—Each day mountains of online content is uploaded on platforms like Facebook and YouTube. Estimates are that 4.75 billion pieces of content is shared on Facebook daily) and close to 400 hours of videos are uploaded to YouTube each minute. There is so much content that it becomes difficult to find exactly what you want, when you want it or see what other people are looking at and enjoying. The mechanisms of Facebook and YouTube deliver content based on subscriptions and follows, which doesn’t often extend to new content that the user might be interested in. Trendis captures the latest trending content across all social networks every hour and delivers only the content that matches users interests in form of a social magazine. This content can be saved and catalogued into named folders, commented on or shared with friends using any channel (mail, whatsapp, message, twitter, facebook, etc.). 
“We knew we had a good idea with the app so seeing how many downloads we’ve gotten early on just confirmed to us that we did something right,” says Swapnil. “There is a lot of value in the app, but when asked what do we believe is our best feature we always point to our powerful search engine that gets real time content from multiple social networks in form of videos, photos and articles pertaining to the users search criteria.”<p>Trendis is currently available on Google Play Store and App Store. For more information visit:www.trendis.com.
======
ycombtej
Awesome app and concept!

